# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Κουρευτική μηχανή braun EP 100 πέφτει η τάση

## antonis_man

Καλησπέρα, έχω την παραπάνω κουρευτική μηχανή και ενώ την έχω αρκετή ώρα στην μπρίζα και πάω να την χρησιμοποιήσω, ακόμα και με το καλώδιο, δουλεύει για 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά αρχίζει να "πεθαίνει" σιγά σιγά όσπου σβήνει τελείως. Περιμένω 5 λεπτά έχοντάς την στην μπρίζα και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Λάμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά όταν είναι στην μπρίζα.

Αν και δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών, το μυαλό μου πάει στην μπαταρία.
υπάρχει περίπτωση να την αντικαταστήσω; Αν ναι που μπορώ να βρω μια ίδια της προκοπής;

Ευχαριστώ,
Αντώνης.

----------


## minusplus

Όπως λές, η μπαταρία φταίει. 
Η μπαταρία είναι εσωτερική? Αν να,ι πρέπει να την ανοίξεις και να βρείς μια με ίδια χαρακτηρηστικά. Μαλλον θα είναι NiMH AA.

----------


## radioamateur

Μια ξανθιά πηγαίνει κομμωτήριο και λέει στην κομμώτρια:
- Θέλω να μου τα πάρεις μέχρι εδώ, αλλά πρόσεξε μην κόψεις αυτά τα καλώδια.
- Καλά, λέει η κομμώτρια και ξεκινάει το κούρεμα.
Την άλλη μέρα έρχεται μια άλλη ξανθιά και λέει:
- Κάντα μου κοντά 3-4 πόντους, αλλα μην κόψεις αυτά τα καλώδια.
Απορεί η κομμώτρια, αλλά ξεκινάει το κούρεμα.
‘Επειτα από λίγη ώρα έρχεται άλλη μια ξανθιά για να κουρευτεί και λέει:
- Πρόσεχε μην κόψεις αυτά τα καλώδια.
Συνεχίζεται η ίδια ιστορία για έναν μήνα, ώσπου μια μέρα εκεί που έκοβε τα μαλλιά μιας ξανθιάς, κόβει και τα καλωδιάκια.
Ξαφνικά η ξανθιά μελανιάζει, πέφτει κάτω, λιποθυμάει, σαν να πνίγεται.
‘Εντρομη η κομμώτρια εξετάζει τα καλώδια και βλέπει πως ήταν ακουστικά, σαν και αυτά του κινητού της.
Τα βάζει στα αυτιά της και ακούει:
- Εισπνοή, εκπνοή, εισπνοή, εκπνοή…

 :W00t:

----------

